# Hilton head - must read



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

With just :chili::chili:ONE WEEK TO GO :chili::chili: I wanted to make a couple of notes here that weren't in my e-mail to everyone coming to the meet up on Saturday night. I wanted to get a shout out to everyone, but have not revealed locations, etc, since this is a public forum.


There is NO parking at the Pool House where the party will take place. The only spots we have are taken by those staying there and who split the cost of the houses. There is NO parking on the street so we will need to car pool people to the house. We're trying to come up with somewhere that we can have people park their cars (maybe a mall parking lot) and then we can pick them up in one place and drop them off there at the end of the evening. If you're staying with someone in the area, it would help if they could drop you off at the house and pick you up. We'll have more details but probably figure arrival time at the parking lot as around 3:15pm and leaving around 9:30pm. 

We'll need clean up crews. We're all in this togeher, so we need to not put the burden on the people in that house. Let us know if you can do help with clean up. I think we'll all have to do some clearing around during the party too. As I said before, these are rental houses where we've placed security deposits and we want to get them back. We're not supposed to have over 15 people for a party (and it looks like we've got 22:w00t so we have to be on best behavior as well as our pooches. Everyone needs to keep an eye out for what their fluffs are up to...accidents can happen in a second as we all know.

You can bring bathing suits since there's a pool and you need to bring a beach towel since there are none at the house. No dogs in the pool as per owner.

Remember to bring cash or check for Marti to the party so she's reimbursed for the Low Country Boil.
Let me know what you're bringing as far as hors d'ouevres, dessert, drinks. Figured if everyone brings a little something to fill out things with the main course it would help.
For Friday night, thinking we'll have trouble with the pizza party at the pool house because of the parking issue. Marti mentioned a couple of casual places they ate at that are dog friendly last year so probably will meet there. We'll get more details to you.
I think that's about it. I believe from Marti's list I have everyone's e-mails. If she doesn't make sure to send her all your contact info.
Can't wait until next week. :chili::chili:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there parking at the end of the street at the beach entrance????

I am wondering....I understand that the parking is restricted for overnight house guests. But does that also go for short visits? I mean, the gathering is a temporary situation and not like 15 people are spending the night at the house. Maybe we need to check back with the realtor and get a clearer understanding of the rules. 

*Wonder what people who live on that street do if they have a party or gathering. I can just see it their party invitations, you are invited to a party, but don't drive your car :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> Is there parking at the end of the street at the beach entrance????
> 
> I am wondering....I understand that the parking is restricted for overnight house guests. But does that also go for short visits? I mean, the gathering is a temporary situation and not like 15 people are spending the night at the house. Maybe we need to check back with the realtor and get a clearer understanding of the rules.
> 
> *Wonder what people who live on that street do if they have a party or gathering. I can just see it their party invitations, you are invited to a party, but don't drive your car :HistericalSmiley:


Pat - I spoke to the owner of the house. Have been in touch with her all along. There are only 6 parking spaces for the house...period and we have that many cars already since so many are driving to the house. When they have their own parties they are only one car or two at most. There's no parking at all on the street and as for the beach as I recall she said that at night people might be able to park there but certainly not in the afternoon when people are going to the beach. It's like this at most of the beach communities I've been to on Long Island and strict enforcement. It isn't that big a deal if we can all park in a central place.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sue I just spoke with the realtor because I have been in touch with her about a different house. There is room for 8-10 cars to park at the community pool which is only about 7 houses away from the pool house. This should work out for us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Which community pool is this Pat? Do you have an address? Zip code would be good for GPS.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> Which community pool is this Pat? Do you have an address? Zip code would be good for GPS.


 I don't know the address, but according to the realtor it is on the same street as the SM pool house. In fact, she said you turn right in front of the community pool house to get to the SM pool house. Can't miss it because you go right past it to get to the SM party. 

*When I said "community pool" it is the neighborhood pool for that neighborhood.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> I don't know the address, but according to the realtor it is on the same street as the SM pool house. In fact, she said you turn right in front of the community pool house to get to the SM pool house. Can't miss it because you go right past it to get to the SM party.
> 
> *When I said "community pool" it is the neighborhood pool for that neighborhood.


*Edit: Not "right" in front but left in front of the neighborhood pool. :HistericalSmiley: When I said "right in front" I should have said immediately in front.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

sassy's mommy said:


> I don't know the address, but according to the realtor it is on the same street as the SM pool house. In fact, she said you turn right in front of the community pool house to get to the SM pool house. Can't miss it because you go right past it to get to the SM party.
> 
> *When I said "community pool" it is the neighborhood pool for that neighborhood.


OK, gotcha!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm bringing wine, mostly white but some reds. I have 7 bottles. I am making several deserts to bring. I will also bring some large garbage bags for clean up and I will help with set up and clean up. Do we need disposable plates, cups and utensils? I don't think we would want to use the dishes in the house and I doubt there would be enough to go around. I can do a Costco run if needed.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

revakb2 said:


> I'm bringing wine, mostly white but some reds. I have 7 bottles. I am making several deserts to bring. I will also bring some large garbage bags for clean up and I will help with set up and clean up. Do we need disposable plates, cups and utensils? I don't think we would want to use the dishes in the house and I doubt there would be enough to go around. I can do a Costco run if needed.


Reva I am planning on bringing disposable plates, cups, napkins, utensils. I am sure I will bring other stuff, but I for sure have these on my list.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sure Laura is going to pick Lindsay and i up from the Red Roof Inn for the gathering. I'll stay and help with cleanup. I'm not really sure what to bring, if anyone has any ideas i can stop somewhere that Saturday and pick it up.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am making Lemon Lush:thumbsup:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

elly said:


> I am making Lemon Lush:thumbsup:



What's Lemon Lush, i've never heard of it?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> Sue I just spoke with the realtor because I have been in touch with her about a different house. There is room for 8-10 cars to park at the community pool which is only about 7 houses away from the pool house. This should work out for us.


PAT - YOU DIDN'T SPEAK TO A REALTOR FOR THE POOL HOUSE. THIS IS NOT THAT HOUSE!! I RENTED THE OTHER ONE STRAIGHT FROM THE OWNER!! I appreciate your trying to help but really you should have spoken to me first. This is someone else's property. If indeed we can park more cars at the smaller house then we still have to get people to the big one and you need to pay as a guest to just enter the gated community that the smaller house is in.
I really need to try to speak to them and see what the story is but I didn't think the community pool parking is open for anyone who wants to park there from what I had been told.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm sure Laura is going to pick Lindsay and i up from the Red Roof Inn for the gathering. I'll stay and help with cleanup. I'm not really sure what to bring, if anyone has any ideas i can stop somewhere that Saturday and pick it up.


 Debbie since you are driving if you have room in your car you might think of bringing a cooler. We might need ice...with so many people I am not sure the refrigerator icemaker will keep up with the demand. ????? Just a thought........


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> PAT - YOU DIDN'T SPEAK TO A REALTOR FOR THE POOL HOUSE. THIS IS NOT THAT HOUSE!! I RENTED THE OTHER ONE STRAIGHT FROM THE OWNER!! I appreciate your trying to help but really you should have spoken to me first. This is someone else's property. If indeed we can park more cars at the smaller house then we still have to get people to the big one and you need to pay as a guest to just enter the gated community that the smaller house is in.
> I really need to try to speak to them and see what the story is but I didn't think the community pool parking is open for anyone who wants to park there from what I had been told.


Sue I did try to speak with you first, but you were not available. Anyway, the realtor seemed to know info, she lives in that neighborhod. ****I am sorry if you think I stepped on your toes, that was not my intention.****


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

sassy's mommy said:


> Debbie since you are driving if you have room in your car you might think of bringing a cooler. We might need ice...with so many people I am not sure the refrigerator icemaker will keep up with the demand. ????? Just a thought........



Great idea Pat, will bring a cooler and pickup ice Saturday, any more ideas for what else i could bring besides a cooler and ice. Do we need desserts, veggie tray, meat and cheese tray, cheese and crackers, is there a grocery store near by that i can stop and pick some things up and if so could someone let me know what it's called and possibly a phone number and if i need to order something from there i can give them a call sometime this week.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

mysugarbears said:


> Great idea Pat, will bring a cooler and pickup ice Saturday, any more ideas for what else i could bring besides a cooler and ice. Do we need desserts, veggie tray, meat and cheese tray, cheese and crackers, is there a grocery store near by that i can stop and pick some things up and if so could someone let me know what it's called and possibly a phone number and if i need to order something from there i can give them a call sometime this week.


 Debbie, Sue sent out an email with all that info included. I am sure she can send that to you.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Lindsay and I will be bringing a cooler, either Coke Zero or Pepsi Max (whichever one is on special at Harris Teeter this week!), bottled water, a box of deli spirals (30 - appetizer type goodie) and a box of box of Asigio Risotto Bites (32). I was 'going' to bring an industrial size bag of Stacy's Pita chips, but my son got into them yesterday :angry:, and then I got honest with myself, would I really feel like fixing a hot dip once I got there? Suzy Homemaker I ain't. So, I'm gonna hit the store again and look for other tastey, unique treats to bring. I will take suggestions/requests...

And, I have the van, can fit 8 (including the driver) and I am happy to play shuttle bus.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> What's Lemon Lush, i've never heard of it?


Butter, pecans and flour crust. Cream cheese, lemon pudding and cool whip. It is yummy:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

sassy's mommy said:


> Sue I did try to speak with you first, but you were not available. Anyway, the realtor seemed to know info, she lives in that neighborhod. ****I am sorry if you think I stepped on your toes, that was not my intention.****


Pat - I wasn't home because i was meeting Glenda!!:chili::chili: More on that on a later thread. Am running out now but will check more on that community pool. Thought you had to be a member or have a pass etc to enter/park there. Will get more info and update everyone. I just feel like I've pushed both house owner and realtor a lot by letting us allow as many dogs in as we have. Most houses have a two dog max so trying not to ruffle feathers or find that I'm not following the lease. My name is on both houses so I feel very responsible and had been honest with them about how many people and dogs instead of trying to sneak in more than allowed as some people might. As a second home owner, I really appreciate when people rent my home and take care of it and don't abuse privileges so I try to do the same.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Great idea Pat, will bring a cooler and pickup ice Saturday, any more ideas for what else i could bring besides a cooler and ice. Do we need desserts, veggie tray, meat and cheese tray, cheese and crackers, is there a grocery store near by that i can stop and pick some things up and if so could someone let me know what it's called and possibly a phone number and if i need to order something from there i can give them a call sometime this week.


Debbie - can you send all your contact info to marti and PM me your e-mail address and I'll send you all the attachments with info. I think that Marti said most of the stores on the island are pretty pricey. I think everyone's bringing somethings so we can slim down what you'd need to bring. But a cooler and ice will be a bonus.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - can you send all your contact info to marti and PM me your e-mail address and I'll send you all the attachments with info. I think that Marti said most of the stores on the island are pretty pricey. I think everyone's bringing somethings so we can slim down what you'd need to bring. But a cooler and ice will be a bonus.


Hi Sue, Laura sent me the info and Marti sent me the contact info. Definitely a cooler with ice and i'll also bring a cooler with pepsi or coke and some sprite and bottled water. I'll send you my info too.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I can definitely bring anything we need...I am just not good with coming up with ideas. So...what kind of stuff do you think I should bring? Appetizers? Snacks? Dessert?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida and everyone -- why don't Marti and I can put our heads together and figure what everyone has committed to already (I know that some people sent this info earlier to Marti) and what we need or which categories we're lacking in. One thing I do know we'll need is tall kitchen bags and large trash bags for both houses and the party. Anyone got a stack of costco ones they can bring along in their car?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Nida and everyone -- why don't Marti and I can put our heads together and figure what everyone has committed to already (I know that some people sent this info earlier to Marti) and what we need or which categories we're lacking in. One thing I do know we'll need is tall kitchen bags and large trash bags for both houses and the party. Anyone got a stack of costco ones they can bring along in their car?


That would be great, Sue - thank you!!! Like I said, I am horrible at figuring at what to bring. Once we can figure out what kind of stuff we need, I can go shopping this weekend and pick up whatever. I'm driving too, so can bring just about anything


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

For anyone wondering there is a large Harris Tweeter just outside the privacy gate on the R hand side going in. There is also a Publix groc. store not too far away. There is not a Costco close by but there is a Wallmart Always store someplace on the highway coming in (maybe Blufton?) The nearest Trader Joes & Costco is, I believe, in Charleston.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Okie dokie I'll just wait to hear from someone. Is a Costco like a Sams Club, we don't have one here that's why I was asking.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is anyone swimming? I'd like to. I'm sure Jill and I can pick something up to bring...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes Costco is like Sam's Club or BJ's.Just depends what part of the country you live in...all warehouse stores. Good to know there are some stores around since I'll be flying in and not bringing anything.
Pat - bring your suit. I don't think I'll be swimming but I think Carole was happy to be in the pool house so you might have a partner I'm bringing a suit just in case but these days I feel like I need a coverup from head to toe. Have not exercised in ages. Oh and did I tell you I fell twice in the last few weeks (I need my progressive prescription changed) and look like I have blue legs. :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pat -- I know that Marti plans on spending her time by the pool.

Since I'm flying in, but renting a car, I can either: stop by a store and pick up whatever is needed or give money to others that are driving and bringing stuff or both. Just let me know.

BTW -- and maybe this is only important to me -- but what are we doing for coffe and/or tea for Saturday and Sunday mornings? I know that I will need some. 

And Secret wants to know if I've remembered that she will need treats -- lots of treats. :thumbsup: I've assured her that I'm bringing Buddy Biscuits and that we can share them -- but not too many so no one gets sick.:chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynn, I sent a list to Marti of what I am bringing..just FYI, Marti and I both are bringing coffee..and I will be bringing some breakfast items, too.:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was thinking of bringing an ambrosia salad and it will travel well in a cooler and i'm going to order a veggie tray and bring the cooler of ice. I hope everyone like coconut.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm just going to wait until I get to the house and if we need anything, I can run and get it. I'm happy to share the expenses for what everyone's bringing. It's just hard to bring lemon fluff, ambrosia salad, coffee, etc. etc. etc. on the plane. Would love to see me trying to explain those items to TSA.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:"I have to take this through security and on the plane. The SM Ladies are counting on me." Can just imagine the looks I'd get mentioning the SM Ladies. LMAO :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

But I'm certainly available to help cook, serve, clean up or whatever else we need. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

A week from tonight we'll be there enjoying good food, great company and adorable little white fluffs -- little white fluffs EVERYWHERE. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm the same as Lynn. Too hard to bring stuff on the plane. I'll be lucky if I can manage Tyler but I'm a great grocery shopper so would gladly get stuff when I'm down there. I've put together a spread sheet with what people have said they'd bring so far, that Marti and I were told about or you entered in this thread. So we still need some fills ins and feel free to say, "Hey, I'll get that" and let me know. I'm e-mailing out the spread sheet to everyone. 

BTW for those bringing coffee - I think both houses have normal automatic coffee pots - bring some coffee filters along for the weekend just in case.

For the Party: We still need chips - the Stacy's Pita Chips are great (Deb was supposed to bring but kids ate themLOL) and love the dips at Costco if someone's going - Tzatziki - Greek and refreshing. Some Tostito chips and salsa or seven layer dip.All these things come ready made. Also fresh fruit for those of us attempting to eat healthy and or some crudite. Maybe some seltzer for those who don't drink sugary or diet sodas.

Some areas that I think could use filling in as per what I saw houses might not have: I know that Pat's bringing paper goods for the party. Could others sign up for Paper Towels and toilet paper. We'll need them in both houses I believe and esp paper towels for party house. Maybe large four rolls of bounty to split between to houses and 12 rolls of tp. Also, some quart size Ziploc type bags would be great for putting away food. One box should be fine. If a few of you have any food storage containers you can BYOStorage container and take some food with you. 

That's all I can think of now but if anyone else wants to bring other things, please come up with them. And I will gladly kick in money or will go out and buy. Some people have already committed to a lot so this will give the others things they can get.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'll volunteer to get the paper towels, TP and Ziplock bags and some plastic food containers too. And I'll get cream for the pool house as I use cream. I'm also bringing crytal lite (individual packs) with me from home. 

As I'll be stopping for bottled water once Jackie and I get there, I'll also bring a couple of cases of bottled water (per house) -- for us and for the fluffs. I can drive the stuff over to the "non-pool house" on my way to the "pool house". 

So, Sue or Marti -- put that down for my contribution.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'll volunteer to get the paper towels, TP and Ziplock bags and some plastic food containers too. And I'll get cream for the pool house as I use cream. I'm also bringing crytal lite (individual packs) with me from home.
> 
> As I'll be stopping for bottled water once Jackie and I get there, I'll also bring a couple of cases of bottled water (per house) -- for us and for the fluffs. I can drive the stuff over to the "non-pool house" on my way to the "pool house".
> 
> So, Sue or Marti -- put that down for my contribution.


Got it, Lynn. Thanks!!! We're real hard drinkers...H2O. LOL!!!! I have to laugh - every time I see or write "pool house" i think of a cabana outside a pool in Beverly Hills. :innocent::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - somehow when I made the spread sheet and combined Laura and Lindsay it bumped you out of the row below. I restored it and added you back in with what you're bringing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Got it, Lynn. Thanks!!! We're real hard drinkers...H2O. LOL!!!! I have to laugh - every time I see or write "pool house" i think of a cabana outside a pool in Beverly Hills. :innocent::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Maybe I can have a "Cabana Pool Boy" to go with the "Pool House". :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Maybe I can have a "Cabana Pool Boy" to go with the "Pool House". :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:





socalyte said:


> LOL I was thinking the same thing!


In your dreams ladies...although :thumbsup: Dwight will be there representing the male gender. Sandi - is he up for "cabana pool boy" duties? :two thumbs up:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Having lived overseas more of my life than in the US I have to admit that I am not sure what is required of a "cabana pool boy." If ignorance is bliss I must be the happiest person on this earth. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Having lived overseas more of my life than in the US I have to admit that I am not sure what is required of a "cabana pool boy." If ignorance is bliss I must be the happiest person on this earth. :HistericalSmiley:


 Did they have Desperate Housewives in Greece, Sandi? Not that that's what we'd require.:mellow: I'm thinking something more like bringing us mint juleps while we lay about in our chaise lounges. B)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- maybe Dwight up be able to peel you that grape and fan you while you ate it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:w00t::w00t:
No Desperate Housewives in Greece!! 
We do have a fan & I am bringing it with me :innocent:---grapes peeled, no. Frozen yes! 
Mint juleps, negative. But he is great w/wine. :thumbsup:
He can also entertain w/a guitar, banjo or harmonica & he is a huge Dylan fan!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

OK Dwight, you're on for entertainment. There's nothing like some good music to set the mood.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry Reva, we are not able to bring instruments---but if there is something in the house. . . he doesn't need to be asked twice!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

*IMPORTANT UPDATE*
I was in touch with the realtor whom Pat spoke to who did not rent us the pool house. She said that she thought Pat was talking about a party at the house she did rent us and was looking for parking for a party there. After I clarified, she said:
"If you are having the gathering at Moonshell *I suggest parking at the First Presbyterian Church which is on 278 very near the folly field intersection*. They have lots of parking." 
So that church parking lot will be our meet up area for people to park and for us to shuttle them to the house. It's only a mile away as you can see and a five minute drive or 20 minute walk. We can probably get most everyone in a couple of runs especially with the van. 
Here is a map with where the church is. Apparently right next to fire and rescue squad. If you type in the address of the pool house you'll see how close it is.
Google Maps


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> *IMPORTANT UPDATE*
> I was in touch with the realtor whom Pat spoke to who did not rent us the pool house. She said that she thought Pat was talking about a party at the house she did rent us and was looking for parking for a party there. After I clarified, she said:
> "If you are having the gathering at Moonshell *I suggest parking at the First Presbyterian Church which is on 278 very near the folly field intersection*. They have lots of parking."
> So that church parking lot will be our meet up area for people to park and for us to shuttle them to the house. It's only a mile away as you can see and a five minute drive or 20 minute walk. We can probably get most everyone in a couple of runs especially with the van.
> ...


OKAY! Y'all are in charge of making sure I know how to get back and forth from there. I suck with directions!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds good to me.........


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

First a pool boy and now firemen-- I'm liking this more and more LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LuvMyBoys said:


> OKAY! Y'all are in charge of making sure I know how to get back and forth from there. I suck with directions!!


We'll send you out with breadcrumbs to retrace your route!!!:HistericalSmiley:


socalyte said:


> First a pool boy and now firemen-- I'm liking this more and more LOL.


Jackie - you are married, aren't you? Hmmm, maybe Vegas would have been a better venue since What Happens in Vegas, Stays in Vegas. What happens in Hilton Head is all over SM. :new_shocked::new_shocked::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Like others I can't bring anything with me except Opey (if I can even get both of us there due to anxiety of Opey flying! LOL! :innocent. However, poor Laura is running all over the place and gathering stuff to bring from the both of us. Thanks Laura, you're the best! So as she has said, we'll be bringing appetizer items. It sounds like we are going to plenty to eat!! Yum! I can also help with cleaning up and whatever else is needed.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi everyone.....I have been keeping up as much as I can lately with everything. I was surely hoping to make it to HH. Unfortunately, I have to have a minor surgery on Friday.....but really wanted to be part of the meetup since I never got to meet anyone personally from SM. I will be there in spirit and hope everyone has a great time. Look forward to pics and lots of them!! Hugs to all of you and your furbabies!! :grouphug:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw Barbara, sorry you won't be able to make it. I'll be praying for a successful surgery and quick recovery.

And yes, Sue, I am married to a wonderful, thoughtful, caring man-- 39 years in fact-- but to quote Spamalot, "I'm not dead yet." LOL. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Aw Barbara, sorry you won't be able to make it. I'll be praying for a successful surgery and quick recovery.
> 
> And yes, Sue, I am married to a wonderful, thoughtful, caring man-- 39 years in fact-- but to quote Spamalot, "I'm not dead yet." LOL. :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Agreed:aktion033:

And Barbara, so sorry you won't make it. Any chance for Nationals in Orlando in the spring? Something to aim for. And maybe now that work will let up for me (not really a good thing though) we'll be able to get together. :thumbsup:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> We'll send you out with breadcrumbs to retrace your route!!!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Jackie - you are married, aren't you? Hmmm, maybe Vegas would have been a better venue since *What Happens in Vegas, Stays in Vegas. What happens in Hilton Head is all over SM*. :new_shocked::new_shocked::HistericalSmiley:




hehehehehehe... I am UNBELIEVABLY jealous! Cabana boy, music and maltese to boot! I just really need to win the lottery!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Agreed:aktion033:
> 
> And Barbara, so sorry you won't make it. Any chance for Nationals in Orlando in the spring? Something to aim for. And maybe now that work will let up for me (not really a good thing though) we'll be able to get together. :thumbsup:


I will aim for it all.....this surgery should be quick....I hope. I am having a polyp removed from my cervix. Sounds fun doesn't it. :huh: Would love to get together and finally meet. Have a great time at HH. Please take lots of pic, I can't wait to see them. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

angel's mom said:


> hehehehehehe... I am UNBELIEVABLY jealous! Cabana boy, music and maltese to boot! * I just really need to win the lottery!*




This is the maltese lottery & we are all winners!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

